# Farymann fresh water cooled diesel?



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with these? What about fresh water cooling systems in general? 

Thx.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

scove:

I've worked on a Farymann diesel.. Hard to get parts for, but I was able to do so back in the pre-Internet days, and may be able to help you out.

Eventually, in salt water, a fresh-water cooled diesel will eat itself up. It's a decision as to whether it's best to replace the engine, or install a heat exchanger.

Not to be argumentative, but are you sure you're not referring to a Petter diesel, and not a Farymann on you Catalina 27? My similar vintage C27 had the Petter.

David


----------



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

djodenda said:


> scove:
> 
> I've worked on a Farymann diesel.. Hard to get parts for, but I was able to do so back in the pre-Internet days, and may be able to help you out.
> 
> Eventually, in salt water, a fresh-water cooled diesel will eat itself up. It's a decision as to whether it's best to replace the engine, or install a heat exchanger.


Thanks. Do you know which is easier to maintain/prevent? I've only worked with outboards.



djodenda said:


> Not to be argumentative, but are you sure you're not referring to a Petter diesel, and not a Farymann on you Catalina 27? My similar vintage C27 had the Petter.
> 
> David


No problem. This engine isn't on my boat. I just have a basic 15hp 2 stroke ob.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Well.. 

For sure, I'd rather work on a freshwater cooled diesel. Although they are more complicated, the parts that are exposed to saltwater (pump, heat exchanger) are much easier to remove/clean/replace.

Personally, and this is just my personal opinion, If I was looking to buy, I wouldn't purchase a boat with a raw-water cooled engine if it had been stored in salt water. Just too much risk of major damage to the head due to corrosion.

David


----------



## DavidWhitney (Jun 13, 2007)

I have an A30, saltwater cooled, that is 35 yrs. old and still going. I would not pay a lot for a boat with one in it, however. You really should repower, if you don't know the history of the engine. I am probably living on borrowed time..


----------



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

djodenda said:


> Well..
> 
> For sure, I'd rather work on a freshwater cooled diesel. Although they are more complicated, the parts that are exposed to saltwater (pump, heat exchanger) are much easier to remove/clean/replace.


I had read on some other board that the Farymann pumps were not user serviceable. What was your experience.



djodenda said:


> Personally, and this is just my personal opinion, If I was looking to buy, I wouldn't purchase a boat with a raw-water cooled engine if it had been stored in salt water. Just too much risk of major damage to the head due to corrosion.
> 
> David


Do you still have a Farymann? If not, what kind of engine do you have now?

thx!!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

scove:

Sorry, I don't recall what model Farymann it was. The engine was a "V" configuration, as I recall. I think it was an S30 or an R30.

The engine was on my father's boat, a Downeaster 38. The engine took him about 1/2 the way on his circumnavigation. I helped him with his engine, primarily by acquiring a spare engine, which I gradually cannibalized and sent to him.

Eventually, he removed the engines, and replaced it, with a Perkins, I believe.

The parts source I used was in the Pacific NW, and I could dig through my old records and see if I can get a name, if you wish.

I eventually replaced the Petter diesel on my Catalina 27 with a Universal 2M12. 

My present boat has a Universal M25.

David


----------



## langianeseli (Jul 7, 2009)

The 1975 sailboat I am looking at has a raw-water cooled original farymann diesel - should I look at this as a big liability and deduct for this? I know diesels are usually a plus; however, being that its german motor makes me a little worried.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

One of the guys in YC has a boat with a Farymann Diesel in it. Exhaust manifold rotted out, head gasket went. He's still not in the water.


----------

